# Oris Carl Brashear Patina progress pics in order.



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

For all those bronze owners and anyone interested . . thought I'd post a selection of pics showing the development of the patina. As I have had it from release day and took it with me everyday including a week in the Caribbean . . sweat, sea, pool have all had effects. The photos are in date order, starting with out of the box until today. As you can see there have been some remarkable changes, especially after being in sea & pool all day on holiday. But the bright blues, greens fade after a few hours and by the next day it settles to a lovely brown. On close inspection you can see hues of reds, greens & browns on the case. Really fantastic watch. No complaints. Well done Oris !












































This last photo taken today back in UK. All photos are natural NO forced patina techniques.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought you were going to tell us all how you had painted your Brash with eggs and the like. Glad it's 100% natural as it doesn't seem right to "force" a watch like that.


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the bezel still turn?


----------



## nesal (Aug 19, 2014)

That's awesome well played!! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

bvmjethead said:


> Does the bezel still turn?


Smooth as butter |>


----------



## rokyking (Sep 12, 2015)

NigelUK said:


> For all those bronze owners and anyone interested . . thought I'd post a selection of pics showing the development of the patina. As I have had it from release day and took it with me everyday including a week in the Caribbean . . sweat, sea, pool have all had effects. The photos are in date order, starting with out of the box until today. As you can see there have been some remarkable changes, especially after being in sea & pool all day on holiday. But the bright blues, greens fade after a few hours and by the next day it settles to a lovely brown. On close inspection you can see hues of reds, greens & browns on the case. Really fantastic watch. No complaints. Well done Oris !


What is it that makes the watch have a patina like that then return back to normal? Never seen something like it before.


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

rokyking said:


> What is it that makes the watch have a patina like that then return back to normal? Never seen something like it before.


Someone has suggested the quite extreme colours I achieved (temporarily) were because I was in the sea and the pool (salt / chlorine) on the same day. I have google searched other photos of bronze watches and have found others that have the same reaction when they have been in the sea, and then return to a more muted patina sometime later.

I don't know the exact chemistry at play i'm afraid .


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

rokyking said:


> What is it that makes the watch have a patina like that then return back to normal? Never seen something like it before.


Forgot to say that it does NOT "return back to normal" . See photo of the watch new and now. It returns to the deep patina browns


----------



## rokyking (Sep 12, 2015)

NigelUK said:


> Forgot to say that it does NOT "return back to normal" . See photo of the watch new and now. It returns to the deep patina browns


Should have specified more. Apologies.

The colors that show up then disappear. As per your picture order.

I'm curious what exactly happens to return back to the deep patina brown.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Great pics Nigel! Thanks for sharing. I live in the Caribbean so maybe mine will stay all crazy colored lol


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful patina! Mine will arrive next Thursday and I cant wait! One question, this one comes with a 21 mm lug size. Where did you get the rubber band? I will need one to take this baby out to get wet!


----------



## Cranworth (May 28, 2013)

NIce watch - the only Oris which does much for me but it does a lot for me. Patina shots interesting. 

Now since a patina is corrosion, I wonder how many dips in the pool and ocean it would take to damage a bronze watch? Thousands? Tens of thousands? Presumably it would eventually happen, as it would with any metal. But bronze is going to go faster than something like stainless steel. Nothing I'm sure would be relevant in several human lifetimes, but is there a metallurgist in the house?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent progress report and pics, Nigel. That is indeed a remarkable watch, and case.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cranworth said:


> NIce watch - the only Oris which does much for me but it does a lot for me. Patina shots interesting.
> 
> Now since a patina is corrosion, I wonder how many dips in the pool and ocean it would take to damage a bronze watch? Thousands? Tens of thousands? Presumably it would eventually happen, as it would with any metal. But bronze is going to go faster than something like stainless steel. Nothing I'm sure would be relevant in several human lifetimes, but is there a metallurgist in the house?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the patina/corrosion actually helps protect the actual bronze metal surface. This is why bronze was originally chosen for diving equipment.

As far as damaging....I'm pretty sure you're looking at decades/centuries under water before it's corroded through a case. If that even.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow I didn't expect the patina to grow this fast! I was thinking at least a couple years...maybe where you live is more humid?


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

hector67 said:


> Beautiful patina! Mine will arrive next Thursday and I cant wait! One question, this one comes with a 21 mm lug size. Where did you get the rubber band? I will need one to take this baby out to get wet!


the rubber I used was a blue 22mm Isofrane .... Most 22mm will fit no problem in 21 lug width


----------



## fortysix (Jun 11, 2015)

great pics, gotta love the patina! I wish there would be more bronze watches out


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice mate, thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks for the excellent progress report and pics, Nigel. That is indeed a remarkable watch, and case.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks for comments everyone. I'll keep posting a pic from time to time until everyone's had enough ! The patina is very settled now I'm in the UK and I'm wearing it in rotation.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

God, that looks stunning Nigel. Keep the pics coming bud!


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Very nice, thanks so much for sharing the process. While I appreciate the patina process I prefer the look of the shiny metal. Maybe they need to issue in solid gold ha ha! Beautiful watch patina or no, love the bezel.


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

I`m with you ! patina is just another word for dirty..............


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

chris slack said:


> I`m with you ! patina is just another word for dirty..............


I disagree with you on this one... Patina comes from oxidation and it is taken off by polishing. Dirt comes off by washing. In this case, the more water, the more oxidation.

I picked up mine yesterday and can't wait for it to develop a patina. It is the sole purpose of me buying a bronze watch!

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## NigelUK (Oct 3, 2014)

chris slack said:


> I`m with you ! patina is just another word for dirty..............


Patina is actually almost an 'art' in itself.

For thousands of years artists have allowed or forced patina on sculptures to create the colour variation. Ancient bronze sculptures & antiques were made to have patina to enhance their look. This is why it is a travesty to 'polish' bronze antiques & why you loose big money if you do. Because it's how the artist meant it to be. You should only 'clean' bronze art to remove dust and grime, never polish out the patina.

So, one persons 'dirt' is another's art. Just like gold to me is gaudy bling. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Cranworth (May 28, 2013)

marker2037 said:


> I believe the patina/corrosion actually helps protect the actual bronze metal surface. This is why bronze was originally chosen for diving equipment.
> 
> As far as damaging....I'm pretty sure you're looking at decades/centuries under water before it's corroded through a case. If that even.


This is the same reason my dad refuses to ever wash his cars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## phli (Dec 30, 2015)

Such a nice watch! Now I want to get hold of one as well...


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

NigelUK said:


> View attachment 8308650
> View attachment 8308658
> View attachment 8308666


These are the money shots here, can't wait for mine to start developing.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

A very special watch! BRILLIANT patina!


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Soo... To the OP: I hope I have your blessing on this. Since this a post dedicated to show the Carl Brashear patina... well here is mine and it would be great to see everyone's patina developing. 
I have not applied any chemicals to it, just a drop of sea water applied with a Q tip everyday since I got the watch. I will continue to do so until I get the "just out of a naval wreckage" look I want.


----------



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks great, this has become one of my favorite Bronze watches.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

MYK said:


> Looks great, this has become one of my favorite Bronze watches.


I'm eagerly awaiting for the delivery of my watch. No doubt about the versatility of this good looking watch. Patina is really fantastic.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Purchased last week and now freshly cleaned waiting to create my own patina


----------



## AC419 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's pretty interesting to see how the bronze reacts


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Carl Brashear joined forum club and says hello...


----------



## d-bass11 (Mar 6, 2015)

As tempted as I would be to "speed up" the process, I think if you own a bronze watch that you really plan to keep, you should let the patina occur naturally.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

d-bass11 said:


> As tempted as I would be to "speed up" the process, I think if you own a bronze watch that you really plan to keep, you should let the patina occur naturally.


Yes I agree in toto. That's the best way to keep a quality bronze watch.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oris just posted this video up on facebook.

hard boiled egg in a bag trick.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/ORIS/videos/10154450480027900/[/video]


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Barn0081 said:


> Oris just posted this video up on facebook.
> 
> hard boiled egg in a bag trick.
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/ORIS/videos/10154450480027900/[/video]


God, why? Can't people just wait? Or is the urge to consume, flip and re-purchase absolutely as fast as possible _that _great?


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Oris today with patina slowly developing..


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful! Great photos, and thanks for the update. Very interesting progression indeed. One of the more interesting timepieces I would say.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Those Oris bronzedive watches are very attractive. Easily the best bronze watch design I have seen.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

rokyking said:


> Should have specified more. Apologies.
> 
> The colors that show up then disappear. As per your picture order.
> 
> ...


----------



## JKclassic (Jan 15, 2017)

Cranworth said:


> NIce watch - the only Oris which does much for me but it does a lot for me. Patina shots interesting.
> 
> Now since a patina is corrosion, I wonder how many dips in the pool and ocean it would take to damage a bronze watch? Thousands? Tens of thousands? Presumably it would eventually happen, as it would with any metal. But bronze is going to go faster than something like stainless steel. Nothing I'm sure would be relevant in several human lifetimes, but is there a metallurgist in the house?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patina is not a corrosion. It is a protective layer on bronze over time. It does no harm the very metal itself but it forms on top of it. I also own this watch and the catalog that comes with the watch says so.


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

Very cool write up. Thanks OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Great...now I need to add another watch to my wishlist! Looks awesome.


----------



## Kubricksmind (Nov 6, 2016)

Very nice, would you share the maker of the blue and green canvas straps? I'm having trouble finding a strap for my Carl Brashear. Thank you and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kubricksmind (Nov 6, 2016)

Very nice, would you share the maker of the blue and green canvas straps? I'm having trouble finding a strap for my Carl Brashear. Thank you and thanks for sharing!



NigelUK said:


> For all those bronze owners and anyone interested . . thought I'd post a selection of pics showing the development of the patina. As I have had it from release day and took it with me everyday including a week in the Caribbean . . sweat, sea, pool have all had effects. The photos are in date order, starting with out of the box until today. As you can see there have been some remarkable changes, especially after being in sea & pool all day on holiday. But the bright blues, greens fade after a few hours and by the next day it settles to a lovely brown. On close inspection you can see hues of reds, greens & browns on the case. Really fantastic watch. No complaints. Well done Oris !
> 
> View attachment 8308586
> View attachment 8308602
> ...


----------



## Kubricksmind (Nov 6, 2016)

My Oris oxidation has accelerated during the last 3 weeks, must be the increased humidity in the air:


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Now it's much darker after seeing through the first Indian monsoon rains. It's around a year old now....


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

This is seriously the most beautiful piece I have ever seen, I have been in the search for one still and can't find any.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

Man this watch is sweet. Kudos


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

This is cool! I'm still not sold on bronze case watches, but this one pulls it off. I'd love to new Aquis LE with the nifty date function, too


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> This is seriously the most beautiful piece I have ever seen, I have been in the search for one still and can't find any.


 You can find one with Oris ADs. Ethos in India did have one. I checked with their website few days back and it still showed. You can try with other ADs. It's a beautiful watch indeed. I wear it occasionally though it's meant for daily use.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone knows if oris produces a 21mm rubber strap for this? The tropic strap?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Wahlaoeh said:


> Anyone knows if oris produces a 21mm rubber strap for this? The tropic strap?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's what I did with mine.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris-carl-brashear-oris-65-rubber-strap-4351210.html


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

As for patina pics, here is what mine looks like after 4 months of light wear

May 2017:









Sept 2017:


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

After a week of beach holidays










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliasEliasElias (Jun 29, 2014)

I love how each watch will end up looking different! Didn't know where you went or what you'd do would make such a difference. Keep those pics coming please!


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

Latest look, done a few forced patina and re-cleaning previously so this is all natural patina after months of light use.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

any updates for us?


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

The patina of my Brashear is always the same. I do not bring any particular care. I let nature do its job.


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

What a great watch ! Patina of the day !


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

And the last one !


----------

